# Jordan Veretout



## juventino (19 Aprile 2018)

Centrocampista francese classe ‘93, arrivato alla Fiorentina quest'estate un po’ in sordina, complice il mercato di pesanti cessioni operato dalla società viola. Il giocatore, cresciuto nel Nantes, era già ritenuto un buon prospetto del calcio francese, ma era caduto un po’ nel dimenticatoio a causa di una brutta stagione all’Aston Villa, in cui pagò l’annata disastrosa della squadra che chiuse la stagione in Premier all’ultimo posto. Ceduto al Sant-Ètienne, con cui ha giocato la scorsa stagione, a credere in lui quest’anno è appunto la Fiorentina, in completa rifondazione e piena di scommesse.
La scommessa di Veretout è sicuramente vinta visto l’ottimo rendimento del francese, capace di realizzare 8 gol in 32 partite fin qui, anche grazie alla tripletta rifilata ieri sera alla Lazio.


----------



## The Ripper (19 Aprile 2018)

al di là dei gol è un ragazzo che gioca bene al calcio
potrebbe però essere un exploit, considerata la discontinuità mostrata durante la stagione


----------



## Mr. Canà (19 Aprile 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Centrocampista francese classe ‘93, arrivato alla Fiorentina quest'estate un po’ in sordina, complice il mercato di pesanti cessioni operato dalla società viola. Il giocatore, cresciuto nel Nantes, era già ritenuto un buon prospetto del calcio francese, ma era caduto un po’ nel dimenticatoio a causa di una brutta stagione all’Aston Villa, in cui pagò l’annata disastrosa della squadra che chiuse la stagione in Premier all’ultimo posto. Ceduto al Sant-Ètienne, con cui ha giocato la scorsa stagione, a credere in lui quest’anno è appunto la Fiorentina, in completa rifondazione e piena di scommesse.
> La scommessa di Veretout è sicuramente vinta visto l’ottimo rendimento del francese, capace di realizzare 8 gol in 32 partite fin qui, anche grazie alla tripletta rifilata ieri sera alla Lazio.



Buon giocatore, ma quest'anno andrei con i piedi di piombo nel giudicare qualsiasi giocatore della Fiorentina. La squadra ha vissuto due stagione distinte, pre e post Astori. Il boost di rendimento complessivo che stanno vivendo dalla drammatica scomparsa del loro capitano potrebbe essere difficilmente ripetibile.


----------

